# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  (¯`·._.·[ (Bộ đề Pascal từng phần) ]·._.·´¯)

## giangnguyen9199

Phần 1: Nhập môn
1. Viết chương trình tính chu vi hình chữ nhật, hình vuông.
2. Viết chương trình tính diện tích tam giác khi biết đáy và chiều cao.
3. Viết chương trình xuất câu thông báo:
CHAO CAC BAN DA DEN VOI DIENDANTINHOC.VN
4. Viết chương trình tính căn bậc hai của một số dương
5. Viết chương trình nhập vào 2 số a, b. Tính tổng, hiệu, tích, thương của 2 số đó.
6. Viết chương trình đổi Inch ra Cm. Biết 1 Inch = 2.54 Cm

----------


## blogsieutoc

Phần 2:Câu lệnh If..then
1. Viết chương trình tính diện tích của 1 tam giác khi biết 3 cạnh.
Hướng dẫn :
+ Kiểm tra 3 cạnh của tam giác có thõa mãn các điều kiện :a,b,c>0 ; a+b>c; a+b>b; b+c>a 
+ Sau đó sử dụng công thức Herong : Tính tích : p(p-a)(p-b)(p-c) với p là nửa chu vi tam giác ((a+b+c)\2)
Sau đó diện tích tam giác chính là Căn bậc hai của tích trên.
2. Viết chương trình nhập vào 2 số a, b. Kiểm tra xem a có là ước của b hay không?
3. Viết chương trình nhập vào 4 số a, b, c, d. Cho biết số lớn nhất, nhỏ nhất trong 4 số.

----------


## yurycandy

Phần 3 : Câu lệnh Case ... of
1. Viết chương trình tính tính diện tích các hình : Vuông, Chữ nhật, Tròn, Thang, Tam Giác. Chọn hình cần tính diện tích từ bàn phím.
2. Viết chương trình thể hiện trò chơi "Oản tù tì" giữa hai người hoặc giữa người và máy.
3. Viết chương trình giải bất phương trình bậc nhất ax+b>0.

----------


## tipi.vn

Các bạn cố gắng giải hết, chỗ nào không hiểu thì hỏi mình.
Giải hết mình sẽ post tiếp các phần cao hơn.
Cảm ơn các bạn. 
×÷·.·´¯`·)» (Tất cả vì nền tin học của Việt Nam) «(·´¯`·.·÷×

----------


## lrocre

Tiếp đây. Phần 4: Vòng lặp
1. Viết chương trình nhập chiều dài d, chiều rộng r của hình chữ nhật và in ra màn hình bằng các dấu *. Ví dụ d=5, r=2 thì in ra:
*****
*****
Nếu tốt hơn các bạn làm cho hình chữ nhật này hiện chính giữa màn hình.
+ Viết chương trình tương tự như trên nhưng in ra hình chữ nhật rỗng. Ví dụ : d=5, r=3 sẽ in ra:
*****
* *
*****
2. Viết chương trình nhập vào chiều cao tam giác, sau đó in ra các tam giác cân bằng các dấu *.
- Tam giác đặc
- Tam giác rỗng
3. Viết chương trình tính tổng các số nhập từ bàn phím cho đến khi số 0 được nhập vào.
4. Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 số sau đó in ra các ước của nó.
5. Viết chương trình kiểm tra 1 số dương nhập vào từ bàn phím có phải số nguyên tố hay không?
6. Viết chương trình tìm Bôi chung nhỏ nhất, Ước chung lớn nhất của hai số.
7. Giải bài toán cổ :
Vừa gà vừa chó
Bó lại cho tròn
Ba mươi sáu con
Một trăm chân chẵn.
Tìm số gà, số chó?

----------


## kiemsl34

Phần 5. Phần chuỗi
1. Viết một chương trình đảo ngược chuỗi nhập từ bàn phím.
2. Viết chương trình kiểm tra chuỗi đối xứng.
3. Viết chương trình tách họ, tên ra khỏi chuỗi gồm họ và tên được nhập từ bàn phím.

----------


## bebanve

Đồ họa thì sao ?

----------


## truong coi

Muốn đồ họa có đồ họa.
1. Cho các kí tự của dòng chữ " Happy BirthDay" hiện ngẫu nhiên và nhấp nháy trên màn hình. Sau đó chúng chuyển động đan xen và thu dần về tâm. Cuối cùng dòng chữ chạy từ tâm ra trên quỹ đạo tròn và hiện lên dòng chữ hoàn chỉnh ở giữa tâm.
2. Vẽ đồ thị hàm số cho dưới dạng tham số: x = x(t), y =y(t) 
3. Lập chương trình vẽ đồ thị hàm số cho dưới dạng tọa độ cực : r = f(phi) 
Cố gằng giải nhan bạn.

----------


## 53caugiay

*đây là cách tính chu vi hình chữ nhật nè!!*

Program b2;
Var
a, b:Integer;
S, P: Real;
Begin
Writeln('-Nhap chieu rong hinh chu nhat ');
Readln(a);
Writeln('-Nhap chieu dai hinh chu nhat ');
Readln(b);
S:=a*b;
P:=(a+b)*2;
Readln;
Writeln('Dien tich hinh chu nhat la ',S);
Writeln('Chu vi hinh chu nhat la ',P);
Readln;
End.

----------


## novuhoa326

*Nhận xét về bài của bạn "suphucthu"!*




> Program b2;
> Var
> a, b:Integer;
> S, P: Real;
> Begin
> Writeln('-Nhap chieu rong hinh chu nhat ');
> Readln(a);
> Writeln('-Nhap chieu dai hinh chu nhat ');
> Readln(b);
> ...


Bài của bạn làm khá tốt nhưng nếu cho hoàn chỉnh thì bạn thêm phần khai báo thư viện Uses Crt; nữa nha bạn. Chúc [you] thành công.
:boxing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## ghostdarkgs

Các bạn ơi, giúp mình với! Đề bài là viết chương trình có sử dụng chương trình con tính chu vi, diện tích đường tròn ngoại tiếp hình chữ nhật.

----------


## duannd

*Đóng góp 1 chút*

6. Viết chương trình tìm Bôi chung nhỏ nhất, Ước chung lớn nhất của hai số.
*UCLN:


```
 
Program UCLN;
Var a,b:Integer;
Begin
Write('Nhap vao so a = '); Readln(a);
Write('Nhap vao so b = '); Readln(b);
If a=b then writeln('UCLN(a;b) = ',a ); 
While a<>b do If a>b then a :=a-b else b:=b-a;
Writeln('UCLN(a;b) = ',a);
Readln
End.
```

*BCNN


```
 
Program BCNN;
Var a,b,m,n,UCLN,BCNN:Integer;
Begin
Write('Nhap vao so a = '); Readln(a);
Write('Nhap vao so b = '); Readln(b);
a:=m; b:=n;
While m<>n do If m>n then UCLN:=m-n else UCLN:=n-m;
BCNN:=(a*b)/UCLN;
Writeln('BCNN(a;b) = ',BCNN);
Readln
End.
```

----------


## hoanggiang212

2 chương trình trên đã được chạy thử và kiểm tra kết quả, các bạn tham khảo và góp ý thêm cho mình

----------


## diemktr

> 2 chương trình trên đã được chạy thử và kiểm tra kết quả, các bạn tham khảo và góp ý thêm cho mình


Thuật toán đúng rồi đấy bạn nhưng muốn hoàn chỉnh và mọi người không bị lỗi thì thêm phần khai báo thư viện nữa là ok.


```
 
Program DDTH;
Uses Crt;
Var
```

----------


## thanhluantm

bạn ơi giúp mình mấy bài về text đi mình đã post lên rồi đây
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=18954

----------


## HotArchives

Bạn ơi giải hộ mình bài này với:
Vẽ hình chữ nhật bằng các dấu sao.Vd:hàng ngang=4:
*
***
*****
*******

----------


## congthanh2406

> Bạn ơi giải hộ mình bài này với:
> Vẽ hình chữ nhật bằng các dấu sao.Vd:hàng ngang=4:
> *
> ***
> *****
> *******




```
Uses Crt;
Var i, j, d, r : Byte;
Begin
Clrscr;
Write('Nhap chieu dai: '); Readln(d);
Write('Nhap chieu rong: '); Readln(r);
For i := 1 To r Do
Begin
   For j := 1 To d Do Write('*');
   Writeln;   
End;
Readln;
End.
```

----------


## longland

ok - trò này vui nà...
Giải xong các phần của HSG đi nhé, đến đầu hè tôi sẽ gởi cho các chương trình cao hơn nhiều, nằm trong bộ SGK Chuyên Tin học do Bộ Giáo Dục phát hành!
Chúc giải tốt - nên đi dần từng bước một nhé!

----------


## quanghuyz2007

bạn ơi!Bài mình nhờ bạn giải dùm,hình như hok đúng.Mình đã thử nhưng hok được.Mình nhắc laj.Vẽ hình bằng các dẫu sao.Ví dụ hàng ngang=4:
*
***
*****
*******

----------


## anhdgc

> bạn ơi!Bài mình nhờ bạn giải dùm,hình như hok đúng.Mình đã thử nhưng hok được.Mình nhắc laj.Vẽ hình bằng các dẫu sao.Ví dụ hàng ngang=4:
> *
> ***
> *****
> *******


Nếu bạn không hiểu cứ nói nhé!:


```
uses crt;
var i,j,n:byte;
begin
        readln(n);
        clrscr;
        for i:=1 to n do
                begin
                        for j:=1 to i do write('*');
                        writeln;
                end;
        readln;
end.
```

----------


## Tuanvuong

> bạn ơi!Bài mình nhờ bạn giải dùm,hình như hok đúng.Mình đã thử nhưng hok được.Mình nhắc laj.Vẽ hình bằng các dẫu sao.Ví dụ hàng ngang=4:
> *
> ***
> *****
> *******


[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Bạn nói là vẽ hình chữ nhật bằng các dấu sao nên mình mới code thế. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## khanhhoangsg

f



> [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Bạn nói là vẽ hình chữ nhật bằng các dấu sao nên mình mới code thế. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Cho dù là hcn nhưng code vẫn chạy sai HSG à. Hơn nữa bạn ý đã cho test rồi mà.
Code của Nguyên đúng rồi đó.

----------


## honglinh

Mình cảm ơn!Nhưng các bạn giải sai đề rồi.Bài giải của Nguyên là như thế này.VDỤ:hàng=4thì:
*
**
***
****
Mình thì muốn như thế này.Vdụ:hàng =4 thj`:
*
***
*****
*******
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Mình đã tìm ra lời giải như thế này:
Var
i,j,m:integer;
begin
write('nhap hang: ');
readln(n);
for i:=1 to n do
begin
for j:=1 to i*2-1
write('*');
writeln;
end;
readln;
end.

----------


## honganh_dn

Mình muồn nhờ các bạn giải giúp bài tập này nữa:
Nhập cột vẽ thành tam giác cân.Vdụ:cột=4
____* 
___***
__*****
_*******

{Mấy cái ___ ở đầu dòng là TieuLong thêm vào để mọi người nhìn rõ hình minh họa thôi nha, yêu cầu là in ra tam giác cân như bên cạnh ấy}

----------

